# You want gauges? You like touchscreens?



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

As soon as there is a Nav-TV or Lockpick solution to the 7" Nav screen, I will be doing this exact type setup in my Cruze. Examples here are of the new Dodge Charger and Pontiac G8. Both are factory integration touch control of the Iphone(or Android) With this also comes gauge software(more on that later)












Working on a Cruze themed version of this:


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

And here is my big project I'm working on in the Pontiac G8 world.






I guess the point I'm getting at is that I have BIG plans for my new Chevy Cruze!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Man if you can do all of that with the cruze ca t wait to be able to see about getting it

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Sux that it will only work with Cruze with the Navigation System tho... But, fully understand why tho.. I just want to get Boost Gauge and a nice pod for it to sit in.

I like the one, the guy is fabricating for the Drivers Side Heater/AC Vent, but I don't like Digital Gauges, I prefer the needle sweep...


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Sux that it will only work with Cruze with the Navigation System tho... But, fully understand why tho.. I just want to get Boost Gauge and a nice pod for it to sit in.
> 
> I like the one, the guy is fabricating for the Drivers Side Heater/AC Vent, but I don't like Digital Gauges, I prefer the needle sweep...


Thanks guys, you can still do needle sweep style in this program and if you install something like a double din kit with Pioneer app radio then you are in business too.  

But I plan on making an actual gauge pod setup too.


Sent from Ipad2


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So how would I get this I am otedering my nav system soon and def want this

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So how would I get this I am otedering my nav system soon and def want this
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


You need the DashCommand app for IPhone or Android, a OBD2 transmitter(wifi or Bluetooth) and a way to mirror the display on your new nav screen.


Sent from Ipad2


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

VegasNate said:


> You need the DashCommand app for IPhone or Android, a OBD2 transmitter(wifi or Bluetooth) and a way to mirror the display on your new nav screen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Ipad2


So, a jailbroken/rooted device? Need a third party app to mirror... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Skinsfangreg (Jan 22, 2012)

The "way to mirror the display on your nav screen" is the hard part. Once there is a solution I'll be first in line to buy it. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the display Nate.


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

The Iphone 4S has display mirror capabilities without jailbreaking only if you use HDMI but then you will need a converter to input the screen. Most people (like myself) jailbreak and use Display Out app from Cydia. It works great.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you pm all the info I use android

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can you pm all the info I use android
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


Does that phone have HDMI out?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

No

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I just have a vehicle mount for my Galaxy S2 and I use Torque app. $7 app and a $30 OBD2 adapter, not a bad way to go, but it's a whole lot simpler than this. Having all of that _IN _your dash is pretty awesome.


----------



## Skinsfangreg (Jan 22, 2012)

VegasNate said:


> The Iphone 4S has display mirror capabilities without jailbreaking only if you use HDMI but then you will need a converter to input the screen. Most people (like myself) jailbreak and use Display Out app from Cydia. It works great.


That's what I use on the G8 but what I was getting at is, there isn't a way to utilize the display on the Cruze that I know of. Yet! That's where you come in . I have faith in you Nate. I've seen your G8. You do not give up.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Skinsfangreg said:


> The "way to mirror the display on your nav screen" is the hard part. Once there is a solution I'll be first in line to buy it. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the display Nate.


think there's app for that... Er I mean wiring harness already.
brb


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

BOOM!
Remote touch for Android - customGadz



You'll need a converter for the stock navi. I'm going aftermarket touch screen route, just need to find the stereo that fits, has inputs/outputs I need and I actually like.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> BOOM!
> Remote touch for Android - customGadz
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight! Would love to get something like that.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

DashDaw screen for the Cruze... I run boost, ECT, EGT, AFR, Spark and RPM on this one...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Inspired me to make this one this eve...


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

Mick said:


> BOOM!
> Remote touch for Android - customGadz
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thats what my thread is leading to. I sell those in a kit for the G8s. The control is wireless but you still need audio/video inputs.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You going to do a Cruze kit as well?
Always good to support local vendors.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Speaking of vendors- Nate, if you start selling these for the Cruze, it'd be great to have you as a vendor!


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Speaking of vendors- Nate, if you start selling these for the Cruze, it'd be great to have you as a vendor!


That is my plan. I'm waiting for my Cruze to deliver on Monday. I have alot of things planned. I have refrained from posting any blatant links as per forum rules until I'm ready to go. Some of the things that I will be offering are wheels, exhaust(cat-back and axlebacks), diffuser, spoiler, gauge pod solutions, electronics, and basically requests from the community for products that might be in demand but don't exist. I am an authorized dealer for Wortec(UK based performance company) that makes parts for the Camaro, G8, and now Chevy Cruze. I've already been told that my Cruze will be in this years SEMA show so I don't see it staying stock for long. Plus, I need a new project after so much money and obsessing over my G8.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Very nice looing G8... I have a feeling we will be in touch...

I may be out in Vegas soon on a development trip for work... maybe shoot the sh!t sometime...

We fly out of Vegas when we use the Yucca proving grounds...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

VegasNate said:


> That is my plan. I'm waiting for my Cruze to deliver on Monday. I have alot of things planned. I have refrained from posting any blatant links as per forum rules until I'm ready to go. Some of the things that I will be offering are wheels, exhaust(cat-back and axlebacks), diffuser, spoiler, gauge pod solutions, electronics, and basically requests from the community for products that might be in demand but don't exist. I am an authorized dealer for Wortec(UK based performance company) that makes parts for the Camaro, G8, and now Chevy Cruze. I've already been told that my Cruze will be in this years SEMA show so I don't see it staying stock for long. Plus, I need a new project after so much money and obsessing over my G8.


I can't wait to see what you bring to the table, I've been looking for a nice diffuser...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I can't wait to see what you bring to the table, I've been looking for a nice diffuser...



Rear diffuser is high on my list...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm finishing my exhaust on monday, except for the cutout, but I'm not putting in tips until after a diffuser.


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

*dear mother of god, that is perfect. 0.0
*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

finally some real world after market functional accesories 
that diffusser looks real sik pefection in motion been waitng and saiving for just the right 
and functional also good looking acccesories .
stressing functional keep up the good works nate


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

So I was driving my new Cruze tonight and using the Dashcommand app. It seemed to display an accurate boost reading. When floored it peaked at about 15lbs of boost. Anybody know if that is true?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Tis true for stock.


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Tis true for stock.


Thank you, that is very good then!


Sent from autoguide headquarters


----------

